

Ask HN: Database Change Management - moron4hire

I'm curious about how other people use and live with databases, specifically the types of tools they use around their database to simplify work with the database. For background info, what database(s) do you use, and what is the scope of your project? What kind of tools do you use to manage change with your database (implicit or explicit schema, server deployments, etc.)? What kind of "generator" tools are you using (thick- or thin-ORM, data access layers, whatever)? What pain points do you still experience? Thanks!
======
bryan11
We created a system for database changes so they are part of the continuous
integration process. With each build, all the database patches are applied. It
took some time to create a set of rules and processes for this, of course. At
this point, it's worked well for several years and makes it so all databases
are consistent. Whatever patches are run during development are the same as
those released on production.

------
fsckin
<http://www.liquibase.org/>

Works great for us. 200+ Billions rows on Oracle.

~~~
moron4hire
I've also recently found flyway (<http://flywaydb.org/>). Seems similar, with
the added bonus of not doing everything in XML.

